# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Камуфляж МиГ-23: реконструкция С.Войлокова

## Д.Срибный

МиГ-23МЛ 234 гвиап, Кубинка, 1978 г.
Реконструкция С.Войлокова
http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...23ml/index.htm


 МиГ-23МЛД ВВС Сирии, 1989 г.
Реконструкция С.Войлокова
http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...3mld/index.htm

----------


## Grimm_brother

Вопросы автору реконструкции: 
На МиГе выставленном в Израиле значится  "2786" а у вас "2781" 

А еще попадалось что сирийские МиГ-23 МЛД были изделием 23-19Б, а не 23-22Б. Просьба уточнить. 


брат Гримм

----------


## robert

Арабские номера

----------


## robert

26 борт

----------


## robert

KOKU-FAN  1978 Декабрь

----------


## robert

...

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> МиГ-23МЛД ВВС Сирии, 1989 г.
> Реконструкция С.Войлокова


Это не МЛД, это МЛ.
Хотя главное, канешна - камуфл  :D

----------


## Serega

> Это не МЛД, это МЛ.
> Хотя главное, канешна - камуфл  :D


Юр, я тоже сначала так думал. Но знающие маниаки от техники мне таки подсказали, в чем дело.

Оказуетца, были и такие вот "экспортные" МЛД. Характерная особенность которых - не 2, а 4 антенны на НЧК. А у МЛ 2. От так.


Ну а камуфл это да. Это главное.  :D


... а вот с номером видать я подкосячил.  :?  :x  :(  Странно, всё ведь проверял.

----------


## Kasatka

Сережа, а не знаешь какого цвета был низ в МиГ-27Д б/н синий 61?

----------


## Serega

> Сережа, а не знаешь какого цвета был низ в МиГ-27Д б/н синий 61?


 - про какой именно самоль речь?

----------


## Serega

не давало мне покоя, чё ж я на сирийце облажалси с номером. А вот почему: фотка ниже была покоторой рисовал. А номерок там подстерт. Вот блин, такие пироги.

----------


## Kasatka

> Сообщение от Kasatka
> 
> Сережа, а не знаешь какого цвета был низ в МиГ-27Д б/н синий 61?
> 
> 
>  - про какой именно самоль речь?


Этот

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Оказуетца, были и такие вот "экспортные" МЛД. Характерная особенность которых - не 2, а 4 антенны на НЧК. А у МЛ 2. От так.


О как! Век учись, однако  :)

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Сообщение от Serega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Kasatka
> 
> ...


Или этот :)

----------


## Serega

не, Тёзка, увы. Я самоль не видел. Однако поскольку это Д, и он не сильно бадяженный в плане окраски, а красил Львов - то скорее всего низ там как обычно на Д - полсамоля светлая, полсамоля темноватая.

----------


## Kasatka

тут просто непонятки у людей по поводу двух оттенков серого..

http://s102164210.onlinehome.us/foru...5&#entry892459

----------


## Serega

Сергей - по нашим самолям могу сказать одно, "поняток" нет и не будет. 

Можно много говорить чё оно так - но причины могут быть самые разные и невероятные.

Потому надо смотреть конкретный самоль всегда. Вот потому я и ищу фоты конкретной машины *со всех сторон*.

----------


## Kasatka

ну это я понимаю

просто принцип... зачем делали два оттенка серого?

С.

----------


## Serega

> ну это я понимаю
> 
> просто принцип... зачем делали два оттенка серого?
> 
> С.



Ну, этот принцип я и сам не знаю.

Я вообще уже давно пытаюсь найти хоть какие-нить официальные вказивки заводам, как конкретно красить (то есть камуфлить) тот или иной тип самоля. Но пока ничё не нашел.

а логика... есть она или нет, я уж и не знаю. Например, на миг-29 стандарт на пятна хоть и через пень-колоду, но был (хотя тож надо смотреть конкретный самоль) - а вот на уб был разнобой полнейший. от и поди их пойми.

кстати - удивительно, что на ранних су-25 пятна выдерживались почти один в один.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Серёга, эти документы видел?

Технология нанесения маскировочной окраски объектов ВВС
http://www.airforce.ru/information/colouring/index.htm

Положение об опознавательных знаках летательных аппаратов авиации Вооружённых Сил СССР
Введено в действие приказом ГК ВВС от 20 июня 1974 года №120
http://www.airforce.ru/information/marking/index.htm

----------


## Serega

> Серёга, эти документы видел?


да, Дим, конешно я это на сайте читал (и скачал себе)  :Wink:  .

Но я говорил про "конкретную вказивку" заводским малярным цехам. Насколько я знаю, такие были. Хотя тоже - уверенности полной нет, по всем ли типам.

а насчет "бумага и жизнь" - вот примерчег.  :D 

*22. На все самолёты, входящие в состав авиационной части, номера наносятся по указанию старшего авиационного начальника гарнизона, с соблюдением следующих требований :

- номера должны быть в пределах от 01 до 99;*

и воплощение :

----------


## robert

ФРАНЦИЯ

----------


## AC

> а насчет "бумага и жизнь" - вот примерчег.  :D 
> *22. На все самолёты, входящие в состав авиационной части, номера наносятся по указанию старшего авиационного начальника гарнизона, с соблюдением следующих требований :
> - номера должны быть в пределах от 01 до 99;*


Ну, на учебные полки это никогда не распространялось, там всегда были номера за сотню...

----------

..

----------

